# Upcoming New England Shows



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Try not to worry to much about it! Have fun and practice, practice, practice. Everytime I go to a show I get better and faster in getting them sprayed up. I switched Hairspray the last time as well as how I re-washed braclets so that they were straight instead of curly (sign of a novice) The HS I use now it great and I will never switch, AEROGEL, recommended by Pro poodle handlers. Pricey but WELL WORTH EVERY CENT! much easier to take out after and doesn't leave a white residue nor get clumpy when taking it out. The other product recommended was Pro-line self rinse, mix it with water 1/2 n 1/2 in a spray bottle and spray and blow dry the bracelets or any other curly parts like necks or rosettes. Keeps them looking straight and well groomed.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Where is the show in Maine? If it's local we may stop by to say hi (though I don't show my guys, just performance shtuff).


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I won't be there but I'll be cheering for you guys!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

*thestars*, thanks so much for the tips! Not having a grip on products is definitely part of my stress! I'm currently using all CC products and the difference between when I bathe him, and when the groomer bathes him, is amazing. His coat looks gorgeous and shiny after a trip to the groomer. 

Where do you buy the AeroGel?

*MericoX*- The show is going to be held here:

Wassamki Springs-Scarborough
56 Saco St
Scarborough, ME 04074 

I have us entered in the 6-9 month class and AOH. I'll be the one with the puppy pulling up grass like there's no tomorrow LOL. We were past all of this, so I hope after this brief laps in common sense that he'll be back to best behavior before the show. I so wish this show were indoors!


*Harley_chik*- Thank you so much, we appreciate (and need!) the support!


----------

